# loch ard



## laurie dixon (Oct 15, 2006)

i require any information on the trawler loch ard that sailed from hull january 1934 vessel was lost with all hands has any body got any photos of the ship look forward to recieving them.
laurie dixon


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello
LOCH ARD (2) O/N 162277 built in 1931 by John Lewis, Aberdeen, Yard number 118. 140ft X 23.10 X 14 for the Loch Line Steam Fishing co.ltd of Hull and Aberdeen PN A151.
She left Hull for a trip to Iceland and after calling at Aberdeen sailed 16/1/1934 and was never seen again. Her crew of 13, 12 from Hull and 1 from Aberdeen.
Her last crew list should be in the Memorial University of Newfoundland.
http://www.mun.ca/mha/holdings/searchcombinedcrews.php
Search by official number.

Roger


----------



## laurie dixon (Oct 15, 2006)

Roger Griffiths said:


> Hello
> LOCH ARD (2) O/N 162277 built in 1931 by John Lewis, Aberdeen, Yard number 118. 140ft X 23.10 X 14 for the Loch Line Steam Fishing co.ltd of Hull and Aberdeen PN A151.
> She left Hull for a trip to Iceland and after calling at Aberdeen sailed 16/1/1934 and was never seen again. Her crew of 13, 12 from Hull and 1 from Aberdeen.
> Her last crew list should be in the Memorial University of Newfoundland.
> ...


thank you for your information re loch ard i looked at the wb page you gave me and was unsuccessful on getting a crew list have you any idea if there is any pictures of this ship as my grandad was lost on the ship
many thanks laurie


----------



## hulltrawler (Oct 18, 2006)

*Loch Ard*

At present I do not have a photo of the Loch Ard, I have uploaded the details I Have on my website of the Hull Crewmen lost on the vessel you will notice there is one man missing.
The Aberdeen man I believe.

regards chris.


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

*Another Loch Ard*

Coincidentally, another "Loch Ard" met a tragic end in 1878 when she hit a reef near what is today Port Campbell on the Great Ocean Road, Victoria, Australia. 52 passengers and crew were lost, the only survivors were 18 year old passenger Eva Charmichael who was saved by 18 year old crewmember Tom Pierce. If they had been Leonardo di Caprio and Kate Winslet they would have married and started a sheep station, but, sadly, they never met again after being rescued. Eventually Eva returned to Ireland and Tom became a ship's captain. 

Lots of artifacts from the ship are on display in the local museum and there is a clifftop cemetary overlooking the spectacular "Loch Ard Gorge", containing the graves of some of the lost passengers and crew.

John T. (on behalf of Victorian Tourist Bureau)


----------



## Anderskane (May 2, 2006)

Hello Lawrie, youll find your Loch Ard on
http://www.aberdeenships.com/image.asp?Id=86316&Size=Full


----------



## laurie65 (Jun 1, 2008)

Anderskane, thank you for the link for the photo of st.LOCH ARD MANY THANKS AGAIN LAURIE DIXON


----------

